# Sierra Nevada Pale Ale



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Nice looking label, just bought some - I'm not an expert on beers! How does this rate? :al


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I usually find them a bit on the bitter side, but like them with spicy food, or a spicy cigar.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Pretty much your gold standard APA (American Pale Ale), impeccibly made with "in bottle carbonation" (live yeast in bottle carbonate the beer rather than pumping in CO2 from tanks), their Chico yeast is famous among homebrewers for making good stuff. 

There are other beers that have surpassed SNPA in hops or malt, but for a readily available beer with characteristic American (Cascades) hopping, it can't be beat. All of SN's beers that I've had were good.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Pretty much your gold standard APA (American Pale Ale), impeccibly made with "in bottle carbonation" (live yeast in bottle carbonate the beer rather than pumping in CO2 from tanks), their Chico yeast is famous among homebrewers for making good stuff.
> 
> There are other beers that have surpassed SNPA in hops or malt, but for a readily available beer with characteristic American (Cascades) hopping, it can't be beat. All of SN's beers that I've had were good.


I'll second SeanGAR's analysis.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

The professor has it on the mark. This is a darn good beer and the brewery has apparently already gone through its growing pains; although it is a widely available and widely distributed "micro"; I haven't experienced any QC issues at all. You should enjoy it. Try their Bigfoot Barleywine if you get a chance as well.

-Matt-


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great stuff. Be to be careful to pour off the beer into a glass and not drink the yeast that is added for bottle fermenting. It has been said to make one less than...er...anal retentive.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a very good American style Pale Ale. I'm more of a fan of British style ales, though.

The American style tends to hop more than the Brits, so it ends up being closer to an India Pale Ale. Good bitter beer, just a little more hoppy than I like as a regular drink.

Other American style pales you might want to look at are Flying Dog and Full Sail. They are both very good and have other lines to sample also (the ambers are particularly good).


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

The guys at SN know their stuff and consistently produce high quality flavorfull beer. Next time try to find some of their big foot.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I tried that beer a while ago maybe two years ago. I never aquired a taste for it.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

If you get a chance, try 'Boddingtons manchester cream' an excellent beer from great brittain.

I like sierra nevada, but i'm a fan of bitters.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

No... Boddy's gone all poo... they moved it from the original brewery using proper methods to a full scale lager production line... Damn them! But hey, I'm used to drinking pints of the stuff, so I have no experience of it in (I presume) cans, I'm somewhat of a beer snob, I hate the 'metallic ting' cans give beer u
Bottles or pints... never cans.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

All the SNPA's I've seen here are in bottles. Have so far passed up on trying SNPAs, but I believe I'll now have to give it a shot, based soley on reviews here. I tend more to medium to dark beers/ales/stouts, but will try most brews once (except for light beers - which is a oxymoron, since those can't really be beers, can they?)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

par said:


> If you get a chance, try 'Boddingtons manchester cream' an excellent beer from great brittain.
> 
> I like sierra nevada, but i'm a fan of bitters.


I prefer "bitter" style beer as well, but Sierra Nevada is okay with a good curry. Not as good as Kingfisher or Cobra though.

The cream of manchester is decent standard bitter, but try Fuller's London Pride if you get a chance. Very tasty.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

for all the SE WI beer drinkers there is a "new" store in Grafton with a decent selection. Or so II was told.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

BigVito said:


> for all the SE WI beer drinkers there is a "new" store in Grafton with a decent selection. Or so II was told.


Isn't Leinenkugel from WI? I love their Red.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

yup, one of a few.


Jeff said:


> Isn't Leinenkugel from WI? I love their Red.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

All I can say is hell yea! 

I use to drive about 45 minutes to go to Chico and get supplies a nice lunch and whatever seasonal beer they had on tap. The Big foot would nock you on yur arse!. My favorite was the Pale Ale though. Very hoppy and tasty, you can chew it yum!

Plus its a college town.

T


----------



## myth900 (May 12, 2005)

This is a beer that you either like or don't like.. I worked at a liquor store in FL and as soon as we got it, people would buy it out. For some reason it was rather hard for us to get it in. I know taste is all subjective and being a fan of british ale's, I tried it and thought it tasted like soap. To bad I just moved to Ga, my favorite daily beer is Yuengling... they don't sell it here.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

my comprehnsion sucksThat is another bonus visiting relatives in Pa. Different choices of good beers. where is the beer smilie?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tried this for the first time while out reno. Good beer, a bit tart, but it was tasty. I'd buy more if it was around here.


----------



## ConnyF (Jun 28, 2005)

Had a couple of SN in Tucson back in ´96, liked them OK. Do not know if they were pale. Found them a bit sweetish I remember.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Lamar said:


> Great stuff. Be to be careful to pour off the beer into a glass and not drink the yeast that is added for bottle fermenting. It has been said to make one less than...er...anal retentive.


Eh? It's perfectly OK to drink it all. I do it all the time with no problems.


----------

